# HALP! Toy box full of water!



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

I discovered today that one of my aquarium filters has been leaking water directly into my daughter's toybox. Leak is fixed, but this has clearly been going on for quite awhile... it SMELLS! It is mostly stuffed animals too. :flame: :Bawling: :flame: :Bawling: The question is, is there anything I can do to save the stuffed animals with voice boxes? The voice boxes don't have to work, but I liked some of those toys... can I throw them in the wash with the others, or something? Or do I just need to toss them? I am very nervous about putting something with batteries in the wash... :help: I am washing everything else with baking soda and vinegar, and am hoping that gets the smell out.

On the other hand, thank goodness it only ruined some toys, and not the carpet. :shrug: I am REALLY distracted when I'm pregnant...


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Remove the batteries, toss in wash . Your on track with the baking soda,vinegar may react to any battery acid, so I would avoid that in the wash. I've washed many things with electronic gizmos in them, and after a few weeks some of them came back to life, the circuts just needed to really dry out. I also line dry all stuffed animals, don't know about putting them in the dryer. 

Tilly


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I have also washed stuffed animals, and found the only problem was when they were stuffed with lint -- it took FOREVER to dry!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Put the stuffed animals (with the batteries removed) in pillowcases before you wash them. The pillowcases keep the fur from matting when they are washed. You can even run them through the dryer in the cases. Make sure the pillow case is well knotted or closed with safety pins so the toys stay in. Ordinary laundry detergent is fine. Can't guarantee the electronics will work afterward, but the toys should come out nice and fluffy - may need a little brushing, but shouldn't mat. HTH!


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

The dryer will frizzle the fake fur. Pillow cases will protect painted buttons for noses and eyes. Spin them twice and then hang them to dry. Most electronics will work after drying out. I wash donated stuffed animals every year for our church's Christmas give away. Good luck and you may need fabreeze also.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

If you keep the heat down in the dryer, the stuffed toys will come through without frizzling. Dry on high and Yup, you can have some damage.


----------

